# Horseball???



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

*** I just noticed the strap that attaches the stirrups by the girth area....that helps explain a little....still looks dangerous to me!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that is scary 
I got freaked out when they fully lean over the horse to get the ball 
they must be some pretty good horses becauses it loooked like the riders dropped the reins at points and the horses carried on 
one sport I will probably never try though lol


----------



## horsegirlmaddy (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow you have to be an EXCELLENT rider with nerves of solid steel to try something like this. I still get jittery leaning down to check my girth at the WALK hahahaha


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Whoa, that is awesome! It reminds me of polo and polocrosse. Pretty intense stuff.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Amlalriiee said:


> ...and possibly be glued to the horses.


You've never heard of velcro riding pants?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i would love to try that looks fun, although probably gets a bit boring running back and forward over and over


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I read up on it a little...I guess it was banned for a while due to high mortality of riders, although I'm sure safety equipment has much improved since then...think that was 40s or something, if I remember correctly. 

jamesqf: no I have not, I think I need to invest in some, just fell off the pony on Sunday!!! hahahaha 

I agree with you all, it's amazing to watch and pretty awesome/intense stuff, but I don't have the steel nerves to do that. I'd like to try learning to pick things up like that though. haha......but probably wouldn't be able to.


----------



## BrucieBrown (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG !! I've just started horseball, literally yesterday  and it's really fun, when i get the pictures i'll make it my picture :L, i'm new to horse forum too,, I want to join a team too but i'm only 14 years old and juniors have to ride horses under 14.2hh and i was wondering if anyone knew if the new rules are true,, juniors can ride horses up to 15hh,, this is england btw  xx


----------



## BrucieBrown (Apr 22, 2010)

btw it's not just picking up from canter and gallop your just not aloud to stop :L,, and it's really safe, well no it's not just is show jumping or even hacking safe ? and you have a thing called a pick-up strap which attaches to both your stirrups and through your martingale loop and you pull one leg up and push the other down and you hook you leg over the ridge of the saddle a bobs your uncle your low enough to pick the ball up  it's really fun but there's not many teams  x


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

oh, well I'm not sure about the rules...I'm sure you could find a rule book or something online if you looked! Or I'm sure someone associated with your team (coach maybe) would have access to one. 

As far as the article I read it said only juniors could pick it up from the slower gaits and that for the older, more advanced leagues it was canter/gallop only? Could still be wrong, I'm not sure. 

Anyway, good luck with it, it looks like a lot of fun...and looks difficult, so kudos!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

It's easy!

Two ways - You can time your turn around the ball so the horse is on a lean and you just lean down.

Or you hook one leg around the back of the saddle, drop your other stirrup or just bend at the knee, support yourself with one arm on the neck, and down you go.

We do it all the time in MG!

Here is me on Wildey getting a tennis ball out of a bucket of water - not quite the ground but still pretty low. You do this a bit slower because you have to account for the ball moving in the water. We pick up other things at the gallop.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I played horseball once when I was younger - I tend to be very competitive and actually pulled a friend off her horse - twice - trying to steal the ball!

We play pillow polo at PC which is similar, only with a pillow.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*Hauling on the horses' mouths!*

I saw a lot of that in the video & pics, esp. the pic of the flea-bitten grey! That's painful & causes damage to the horse!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

wildspot: that's so cool, do you have the stirrup strap as well? I'll have to try this sometime. hahahah

Northern: I don't think all the riders haul on their mouths necessarily. But yeah there might be some of that in the video...keep in mind though that the video is of some high level competition and who knows what's actually going on in the pics because we didn't see the before or after the pic was taken. I just thought the sport was interesting....I don't recommend yanking your horse's head around.


----------



## BrucieBrown (Apr 22, 2010)

This is me picking up for the second time, only at walk like :L x


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, it looks like fun but I would never be any good at it. I can't catch a ball when i am standing still on my own two feet LOL. That's what I love about riding horses, they make me look so much more balanced, coordinated, and graceful than I really am. Dobe would enjoy it though, he loves to be right in the thick of things and is perfectly willing to run over anything that is in his way.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope, no stirrup strap, just your run of the mill ap saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I freaking love horse ball my old games pony was amazing as he was trained for that kinda looney riding you basically just need to be agile having a small pony helps ALOT!!


----------

